# Micro 4/3 lenses on Canon DSLR - Normal Lens Options



## macogley (Sep 13, 2014)

I find myself a little disappointed with the 'normal lens' selection on offer from Canon for full frame.

50mm 1.8 - flimsy, decent IQ but hit and miss on focus (back/front)
50mm 1.4 - soft wide open, widely reported reliability issues
50mm 1.2 - too damn expensive for a non full time photographer
40mm 2.8 - very good IQ but misses out on the bokeh & low light ability

Has anyone tried using the Olympus 25mm 1.8 (Micro Four Thirds) with an adaptor on a full frame - how did you find it. Other reports on using different MFT lenses would also be of interest.

The Sigma 1.4 art seems too big and heavy (pushing up into the higher price range) but obviously the better option.

My main consideration at the moment is the Sigma 50mm 1.4 EX DG HSM if anyone has anything to add on that. I know it's a bit of weight but seems to be most consistent for the price.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 14, 2014)

I see your points about the Canon 50's (and the 40), and I agree with you.
I have the old Sigma 50/1.4 EX DG HSM, and it's very sharp and properly built for its price.
* At high contrast edges it has quite a bit of green and purple fringing, but that can be handled in post.
* Vignetting is not too bad fully open.
* Distortion is not something that bothers me, but something that adds to characteristics of a shot - there's not much of it anyway in this lens.
* Bokeh - with any 1.4 lens you are certainly getting plenty of opportunity to see bokeh, and this one shows onion ring bokeh, as do most lenses with an aspherical lens element in them. I can't say that I love it or hate it, it's more of what's building the characteristic of this lens.
* Its sharpness kicks the ass of the competition, unless you consider the Otus, or Sigma's younger brother Art. However, this is also the place where I must come with warnings! Make sure you test the lens on your body, and that it behaves in a consistent way regarding focus. Do AFMA so you can be certain that it can be adjusted to work on your body. Do more test shots, and for safeties sake at least one more of them than you think you need.

If you want to make it awesome on every shot: Put it into manual and forget the autofocus!

I think I have been as fair as I can possibly be about this lens. I wish you luck if you buy it.


----------



## timmy_650 (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't think you can put a Micro 4/3 lens on a full frame camera and get it to work properly. I believe you will get a black ring around the picture. I know that happens when you put a EF-s lens on a full frame body.


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 14, 2014)

You have your lens/body combo mixed up - you can go from Canon lens to 4/3 body, but not the other way. Oh, and while I love the Metabones adapter that gives me aperture control on an EF lens, the external battery setup makes it impossible to use.


----------



## infared (Sep 14, 2014)

macogley said:


> I find myself a little disappointed with the 'normal lens' selection on offer from Canon for full frame.
> 
> 50mm 1.8 - flimsy, decent IQ but hit and miss on focus (back/front)
> 50mm 1.4 - soft wide open, widely reported reliability issues
> ...



I agree with your assessment of the Canon 50mm situation.
I agree with Domino Dude,too...I chose the original Sigma 50mm over all of the Canon options. It has a very decent build quality (except for the hideous gold ring on it, I covered mine with pinstriping tape! LOL). The lens has very good sharpness, and excellent bokeh, especially when compared to the Canon offerings. It is still being manufactured and you can pick up a new one for about $400. (Be forewarned that some copies of the lens are prone to AF issues, but I had a great copy and loved the quality of the images that I created with it!)
I just sold my original Sigma 50mm to a friend and picked up a copy (well 2 copies) of the new Sigma 50mm f/1.4 Art. My first copy of the new lens had AF issues, but my second copy is SPECTACULAR...it's really sharp wide open! I have not had this much fun with a lens in a while. Loving it. The lens is big for a 50mm but it balances nicely with my 5DIII. 

I also retain an extensive MFT system. The image circle produced by an MFT lens is designed to cover a MUCH smaller sensor than a full-frame sensor...so those lenses just are not compatible for the larger sensor.


----------



## macogley (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks all for the responses. Had my wires crossed and assumed that a MFT lens would sit on a full frame but obviously it's the other way around. Nice to hear that the original Sigma 50 is well regarded so I may try and look out for a decent copy of that one before my next important shoot. Thanks!


----------

